# Camp chef nightmare



## robwcormack (Dec 16, 2018)

Delete


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

Get your money back, it sounds like a lemon.
Then use the funds to get a different (or same) grill.
But act before the warranty expires.

PITA, I know. But the best fix in this world of crap electronics and service.
Off the thing.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

^^^ What SonnyE said^^^

After going through all that and it still won't perform as intended, they should have at least replaced it instead of leaving you hanging.


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Get your money back, it sounds like a lemon.
> Then use the funds to get a different (or same) grill.
> But act before the warranty expires.
> 
> ...


Delete


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> Dont know if they'll refund me at this point.  I've had it almost a year now and I think I can count on my hands how many times I've used it.
> 
> Maybe they'll send me a replacement.  I just hope they dont expect me to pay for shipping this big thing back.  It just sucks cuz I really wanted to like it and have a change smoker I didnt have to babysit like my UDS.  I think I've learned that I'm not patient enough for this to be my main grill.  Gas ain't as good, but it sure is convenient.  If I had it to do over again I'd have just bought a dedicated smoker and kept my old grill.  Hind sight's 2020 though I guess.



Sorry it's such a bummer, Rob.
I hope you can find some resolution to this.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> Dont know if they'll refund me at this point.  I've had it almost a year now and I think I can count on my hands how many times I've used it.
> 
> Maybe they'll send me a replacement.  I just hope they dont expect me to pay for shipping this big thing back.  It just sucks cuz I really wanted to like it and have a change smoker I didnt have to babysit like my UDS.  I think I've learned that I'm not patient enough for this to be my main grill.  Gas ain't as good, but it sure is convenient.  If I had it to do over again I'd have just bought a dedicated smoker and kept my old grill.  Hind sight's 2020 though I guess.



You should demand a replacement and that they pay for shipping the old unit back.


----------



## shinny (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd demand a new one and they pay shipping. If they want good reviews, they need to make it right. Just MHO


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 16, 2018)

To the OP...  I can truly understand your frustration from reading your post..  If You really want your grill to work for you and everything you’ve tried hasn’t work, you might have to try something different...  Two things I would try is one, try preheating your grill first.  I’ve read your grills owners manual on page 5 and it says nothing about preheating, it just says to let the pellets ignite with the lid open and then set the temp to whatever you want...  smh...  I would set the temp to 300*-350* for 20-30mins and see if the temp stabilizes.  If the temp does stabilize, then I would set the temp after the preheating to whatever I want to cook at...  Make sure the fire pot is cleaned out before you fire it up..  If that doesn’t work for You, then perhaps switching to a PID controller will solve the problem..  Wow, one year in and it seems Camp Chef doesn’t have a clue.. I just re-read your post and you have tried preheating to 350* degrees for 35-45 mins.  I would take a good long look at upgrading to a PID controller then.  Good luck and I hope it works out for you.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## dward51 (Dec 16, 2018)

I know the Camp Chef is supposed to fluctuate up to 20* above and below the set point.  But it sounds like your unit is thinking it's at 220 when it's at 200.  +/- 20 from 200 would be in the band you describe you are getting. 

Just curious but is it possible the knob or the variable resistor for the temp setting has shifted in the mounting bracket?  That might account for the 20* difference since you have replaced both the probe and the control board already.  Or did you replace the entire controller including the front face with the adjustment knob?

Another thought is check your thermometer probe in boiling water and see what it reads on the display.  If it's right, it has to be something in the controls or board circuits since it seems to be a consistently wrong offset of 20* from where it should be.   You might also ask Camp Chef if there is a temp probe offset calibration procedure (hidden menu?).


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 17, 2018)

Struggled with Camp Chef sg for 9 months. Replaced every part on it more than once. they will keep sending you replacement parts till you get tired of working on it. There controllers are crap. You have two choices to consider. Try aftermarket PID or get rid of your SG. My best day was when I washed my hands of that Camp Chef.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

In your conversations with Camp Chef I would mention that you are an active member of SMF, and that you are going to tell our 100,000 + members about your experience with their grill. This may sway them into just sending you a replacement. I have a couple of Camp chef products & have found their CS to be very good! 
Al


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> In your conversations with Camp Chef I would mention that you are an active member of SMF, and that you are going to tell our 100,000 + members about your experience with their grill. This may sway them into just sending you a replacement. I have a couple of Camp chef products & have found their CS to be very good!
> Al



This!


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

Delete


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

Delete


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 17, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> Ok, so I spoke with CC this morning.  I have to give it to them, the grill might suck but their customer service is on point.  They have certainly tried to fix the issue, but have been unsuccessful thus far.  They asked if I would try changing out the whole hopper assembly and guts to the grill.  Basically this will be a new grill minus the barrel which *shouldn't* be the problem anyway.  I feel like that's a reasonable request, even though it sucks to have to work on this stupid thing anymore.  I bought a brand new grill, not a dang project.  But I'm trying to be hopeful and optimistic.  Maybe I'll get it in time to cook up a bangin Christmas dinner for the family.



Well,  that is certainly one route to try and hopefully that fixes it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm glad their responding to your complaints, but I wonder what they would do for the customer that isn't mechanically inclined. It may be worth a shot and play dumb and see their response. Maybe that would get you a new smoker or refund whichever you prefer. 

Chris


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

Delete


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

Excellent Point, Chris.
I don't think the Solution is really a solution by this point.
In my opinion, which is as worthless as any opinion, is replacement of the entire unit.
And this defective unit be returned to the factory for total failure analysis.
It could be a gold mine for their Quality Control, to make sure another one doesn't rear it's ugly head.


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

You're right.  I've already agreed to try this though, so I'm gonna give it one last swing.  

I cant help but wonder if it's a pellet problem in the back of my mind.  Although I've burned 80 lbs of pellets through it (half of which were just testing various temps after all these fixes) they were all camp chef brand pellets.  You'd think their smoker should have no problem with their own pellets, but it's just got me wondering.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2018)

I highly doubt it's the pellets, but one never knows. Just curious, did all this happen during the big storm you folks in NC just experienced? That could be the reason. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 17, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> You're right.  I've already agreed to try this though, so I'm gonna give it one last swing.
> 
> Once you try their latest fix and if that doesn't work, you will need to dig in your heels and demand a replacement or refund.  Hopefully, they will agree with you.  Also, you should not be the one spending one red cent to remedy this issue especially when you consider how much you originally paid for the unit.


----------



## bregent (Dec 17, 2018)

Certainly sounds like it may be an airflow problems as opening the hopper lid changes the amount of air to the burn pot. I'm surprised the temp went up rather than down though - could be a weak fan, obstruction or leak. 

I had a CampChef DLX for about 6 months that they agreed to take back and refund because we were unable to solve a high temp swing problem. Temps would fluctuate more than 100F above and below set point and the grill would eventually flame out on every cook. I replaced the auger motor, RTD, Controller and changed pellets. We did not try replacing the fan or hopper, so I am pretty sure it must have been an airflow problem. 

I had considered installing a PID but did not want to spend $$ on something that should have worked right to begin with. If you do want to go that route, Pellet Pro is one option that has been mentioned, but I see a few folks installing RecTecs controller on other grills - both the standard and the Wifi versions.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 17, 2018)

bregent said:


> Certainly sounds like it may be an airflow problems as opening the hopper lid changes the amount of air to the burn pot. I'm surprised the temp went up rather than down though - could be a weak fan, obstruction or leak.
> 
> I had a CampChef DLX for about 6 months that they agreed to take back and refund because we were unable to solve a high temp swing problem. Temps would fluctuate more than 100F above and below set point and the grill would eventually flame out on every cook. I replaced the auger motor, RTD, Controller and changed pellets. We did not try replacing the fan or hopper, so I am pretty sure it must have been an airflow problem.
> 
> I had considered installing a PID but did not want to spend $$ on something that should have worked right to begin with. If you do want to go that route, Pellet Pro is one option that has been mentioned, but I see a few folks installing RecTecs controller on other grills - both the standard and the Wifi versions.




I even replaced complete hopper assembly which took 3 weeks to get. Installed and unit was worse than before. Had all the same problems from burn outs to 100 deg temp changes. The controllers are the problem. Not pellets, and CC knows it. The new hopper had bad auger fan causing flame outs.


----------



## bregent (Dec 17, 2018)

BC Buck said:


> The controllers are the problem.



A better controller would likely solve the problem. But there are thousands of happy users of the CC grills that have no problems, so it would be nice to discover what exactly causes them to behave erratically for some.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 17, 2018)

You have gone beyond what "shouldnt" even be needed for a high quality smoker. I would not replace with PID (even if it would cure problem) after all you have done to try and remedy Camp Chefs issue. I would request a new unit or take Al's advice.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 17, 2018)

bregent said:


> A better controller would likely solve the problem. But there are thousands of happy users of the CC grills that have no problems, so it would be nice to discover what exactly causes them to behave erratically for some.



I agree and trying to be helpful. I spent $900 and struggled with my SG for 9 months. I installed 4 controllers, 2 auger motors,3 RTD and ash dump gate warps from heat to point not able to dump anymore. IMO his CC only fix would be PID controller with aftermarket auger, motor setup.
 While trying to figure out my problem I did a lot of research on these forums. I found out me and Bregent where not the only ones with same problems.


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 19, 2018)

I have the CC Woodwind, and having the same problems. I thought faulty temp probe, cccs sent me a new one. That with changing out the pellets, cleaning the grill, it worked. 1 month later, it’s doing the same thing. Set it to high to grill, and it got to 345 after 30+ minutes. I plan on calling tomorrow about this. The auger is working, the fan is blowing, I’m thinking control panel next. 
I agree with the temp swing, mine would be set to HS225 and it would go as low as 180 and high as 245. If I’m not sitting there and watching for 6 hours, 245 vs 225 can lead to dry over cooked meat. This thing was bad ass out of the box for about 6 months, now it is not reliable for long slow cooks or grilling.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 20, 2018)

Jeff S said:


> I have the CC Woodwind, and having the same problems. I thought faulty temp probe, cccs sent me a new one. That with changing out the pellets, cleaning the grill, it worked. 1 month later, it’s doing the same thing. Set it to high to grill, and it got to 345 after 30+ minutes. I plan on calling tomorrow about this. The auger is working, the fan is blowing, I’m thinking control panel next.
> I agree with the temp swing, mine would be set to HS225 and it would go as low as 180 and high as 245. If I’m not sitting there and watching for 6 hours, 245 vs 225 can lead to dry over cooked meat. This thing was bad ass out of the box for about 6 months, now it is not reliable for long slow cooks or grilling.



Yes, when it works you think its fixed. With the algorithms of CC controller you will see temp swings from 180 to 245 deg. Start throwing in variables like humidity, low ambient temps, strong wind and cc controller really struggles. CC big wigs come up with neat ideas that sell but without decent controller they are going to p##s many people off.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 20, 2018)

Have you thought about upgrading the controller? Savannah Stoker makes one of the best controllers available? https://www.savannahstoker.com/coll...s/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system  I have also read good things about the Pellet Pro controller. https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/pellet-pro-exclusive-pid-controller-pellet-grill-upgrade/


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 20, 2018)

That may be a good controller, but after spending $900 a year ago, I shouldn’t have to spend another $200 on a third party controller.


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 20, 2018)

Delete


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 20, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> Well, my new hopper assembly is supposed to be here Saturday.  I'll update u guys when I get it put on.  I'm really hopeful.  I dont see how in the world these things can have the tremendous amount of positive reviews they have if they all do like this.



Yes, please keep us posted.

And about those positive reviews...some folks are "professional" reviewers.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 21, 2018)

robwcormack said:


> Well, my new hopper assembly is supposed to be here Saturday.  I'll update u guys when I get it put on.  I'm really hopeful.  I dont see how in the world these things can have the tremendous amount of positive reviews they have if they all do like this.



If your ash dump does not move freely this will be good time to flatten out while changing hoppers. Let us know how it goes.


----------

